# Police clearance mess



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have finally got my police clearance and they have put my place of birth as Germany instead of the UK. I'm assuming I can't use this now but does anyone know if I can get it fixed or am I going to have to pay and wait all over again for a new one?


----------



## Chichero (Sep 4, 2012)

niknik88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have finally got my police clearance and they have put my place of birth as Germany instead of the UK. I'm assuming I can't use this now but does anyone know if I can get it fixed or am I going to have to pay and wait all over again for a new one?


If your in limassol go to the office of the citizen (grafio tou politi0 they should fix it on the spot


----------



## Adelita (Sep 4, 2012)

niknik88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have finally got my police clearance and they have put my place of birth as Germany instead of the UK. I'm assuming I can't use this now but does anyone know if I can get it fixed or am I going to have to pay and wait all over again for a new one?


I had a similar instance with my birth certificate - I needed it for my passport. I asked them to fix it and they told me to do a new application and pay again. it's their fault but I had to pay.
It took 2 months!! Wish there was some way you could do it without using Home Affairs.


----------



## Chichero (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello again I found the link for there offices but I can't link yet i'm new just paste this in google 'grafeio tou politi' there very helpful They made a mistake on my sons passport and they fixed the date on the spot


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

Chicero, I'm not sure if the office in cyprus will be much use to a british expat in South Africa?

NikNik - That's a pain! Are you talking about police clearance from the UK for your visa application? The Acro/Acpo one? If so I found them relatively efficient and helpful, they may be able to sort it quickly if you let them know the problem. If you don't ask, you don't get.


----------

